# Indian soup, can anyone help?



## F.Richardson 11 (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi there, im wondering if someone could help me.. 
My family gets this amazing chicken soup from our local indian restaurant and I want to try and make it myself, but every recipe ive found has been too watery and clear .. the soup we get is a little bit thicker and only has chicken chunks in it everything else seems to be blended .. its not too spicy just mild .. I know its not much to go on but could anyone please recommend a recipe for a soup with a similar discription? Would appreciate any help or suggestions.. thanks a lot!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 14, 2015)

How about this?

Priya's Virundhu....: South Indian Chicken Soup


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 17, 2015)

What is the soup called? I'm sure restaurant has name for it, do they?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 17, 2015)

If you don't remember the name of the soup, maybe the restaurant or a site like Yelp has their menu online.


----------



## Silversage (Jul 17, 2015)

Indian soups with creamy textures usually have yogurt or coconut milk in them.  If you are happy with your flavor, but not the texture, try stirring in one or the other.   Otherwise, look for a recipe for your soup and add chicken.


----------

